# Orchid Mating



## Mime454 (Mar 20, 2013)

Mated her early at just 3 weeks old incase my male doesn't make it. I hope that it takes, but I plan to breed her again in a few weeks if the male is still alive.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 20, 2013)

I wonder whether it's better to:


breed early, or not breed at all?


----------



## hierodula (Mar 20, 2013)

I SEE PINK ON TEH WINGS!!!! never seen that before! and congratz!


----------



## Mime454 (Mar 20, 2013)

hierodula said:


> I SEE PINK ON TEH WINGS!!!! never seen that before! and congratz!


Her wings are very, very pink and orange. She's pretty.


----------



## agent A (Mar 20, 2013)

can i borrow the male next? i have a sub male ready to molt to adult... :shifty:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 20, 2013)

heres to hoping!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 20, 2013)

I would wait only a few days(3-4) to remate them, better to be safe than sorry, unless you have more males. Congrats!


----------



## sally (Mar 20, 2013)

hone: Yay! Great job!


----------



## agent A (Mar 20, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I would wait only a few days(3-4) to remate them, better to be safe than sorry, unless you have more males. Congrats!


I have a sub male he can borrow...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice! My male is OVER a month old and my female STILL HASN'T MOLTED!! i hope he makes it.....


----------



## agent A (Mar 20, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> Nice! My male is OVER a month old and my female STILL HASN'T MOLTED!! i hope he makes it.....


male swap? :shifty:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 21, 2013)

agent A said:


> male swap? :shifty:


lol is urs adult or sub?


----------



## agent A (Mar 21, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> lol is urs adult or sub?


About to molt to adult


----------



## mantid_mike (Mar 31, 2013)

So is the female only ready to be mated at 6 weeks? Has anyone ever had any success with mating this species early? I ask because I'm in a similar situation. My female is a little over 2 weeks old and my male is getting pretty old. He molted to adult on February 2nd. Should I mate them now, or would it be a lost cause?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd wait 4 weeks or she will just try and eat the male, she must be receptive.


----------



## LLCoolJew (Apr 1, 2013)

Super hot bug porn!!!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 8, 2013)

I caught my male Orchid looking at this when I woke up this morning... shame on him!


----------



## aNisip (Apr 8, 2013)

TheOtherSpecies said:


> I caught my male Orchid looking at this when I woke up this morning... shame on him!


They are at that age when...they start getting curious


----------



## agent A (Apr 9, 2013)

TheOtherSpecies said:


> I caught my male Orchid looking at this when I woke up this morning... shame on him!


can u blame him? :lol:  

i go around my room like "all eyes on us" and no eyes are on me


----------

